# Siberian's Speaker Designer



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For those wondering why I've been neglecting my speakers and these forums so much. It's because I've been working on creating a new Speaker Designer software package for hobbyists. The goal is to create a package that takes you from the driver all the way to the box configuration and cut list. I realize there are numerous packages out there doing different parts of this, but my goal is to put as much of it into a single program as I can. 

For those wanting to give it a whirl I've attached a zip of the program. You don't need to install it. You simply need to run the executable. I may eventually turn this into a web application if I can find a suitable host. Taking away the need for downloading the software.Siberian's Speaker Designer v.01


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like a very useful tool. Although I get an error when I try to get to the page for the download.

The connection has timed out 
The server at bearspace.baylor.edu is taking too long to respond.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I was able to download... I got a .NET error (need 4.0.xxxx), but that's my problem! 

Looks good!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Siberian's Speaker Designer's latest additions:
Summary:
Ported optimal calculations
Graphing of DBMagnitude
Physical Enclosure Design with bracing and port considerations










A lot of different screens with a lot of functionality. You can now take a speaker from parameters to a cut list with this software. The Cutlist assembles the middle and then adds the front and back on. 

Graphs are the next thing I will focus on. After that I will create access to the Enclosure Designer from the Main Menu. 

You will need the latest version of the .Net 4.0 to run this software.

Siberian's Speaker Designer Version 03alpha


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Speaker Designer

You can now download the latest greatest version speaker designer. It does require .net 4.0 to work

It can load WDR(winisd files), show a magnitude graphs, give alignments for ported and sealed alignment, calculate internal vb for prism shaped boxes, generate a cut list.

Features I'm looking to add more ported alignments, max spl graphs, manual porting adjustment and port turbulence. For the first time builder this has pretty much all the tools you need to make a good enclosure. It also can reverse engineer enclosure sizes given the dimensions and thickness.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Will be checking it out too. Thanks!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It sounds like this is mostly oriented for subwoofer designs? I haven't had a chance to check out the latest software version yet.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fusseli said:


> It sounds like this is mostly oriented for subwoofer designs? I haven't had a chance to check out the latest software version yet.


It's good for both speaker enclosure design and subwoofers. I made it because WinISD is buggy and lacks cut list generation. I'm working on adding port air speed and other things, but they are high complex formulas.


----------

